# Run JB leak on .211. You do not have to install the OTA!



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

User xlightwaverx from droidrzr.com has created a utility to boot the JB leak kernel on .211.
This means anybody who hasn't taken the plunge and installed the OTA can still use the JB leak and keep the ability to flashboot back to .211. Nobody should install the OTA at this point!

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/6174-jb-dual-boot-xt912/page__p__155563#entry155563


----------

